# Can't login :-(



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Bit of an issue which I really can't understand. I can log in fine on my iPhone using Tapatalk, but both safari and firefox keep spitting me out of the forum? It says I have successfully logged in, then it returns to the log in screen. Sigh.

Help?

Loz

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?tbufoo


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Loz, It appears you logged in 3 days ago without probs, so it looks as if its at your end. Read this.

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=242367

Hoggy.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Just had to reset Safari.

All is well in the land of Loz.


----------



## Dan_M (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi guys,
I'm getting login issues like the above with safari (having to log this via iPhone tapatalk).

I have found the thread about checking my security tab under safari preferences but I don't have a button which says show cookies... Any ideas?

This has been happening for months, but just really starting to bug me now 

Thanks
Dan


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I don't know if you still have a problem but have you tried deleting cookies? - see the sticky about solving log in problems.


----------

